# Welcome IHop, DeeDee and Cole, the lastest foster buns (revised)



## Pipp (Jun 7, 2010)

He had been living in a basement suite with a fellow who had him for when his kids came to visit. When they went to sell the house, the realty agent saw that he was being neglected and offered to buy the bunny just to get him out of there. 

The VRRA don't have room at the moment, so he's here for a few weeks.  

He was just neutered yesterday. 

Friendly little guy, really happy to be here. Hand shy, though. I haven't tried to pick him up yet. 

He was initially afraid of Matt but liked me and Vanessa (my roommates), and now he's running circles around Matt, so I guess he likes him now.  


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Jun 19, 2010)

Ihop's hand-shyness lasted all of a few hours, LOL! This little guy is STARVED for affection! He loves any attention he can get. Pick him up, push him around with your foot, sweep his pen, doesn't matter. :biggrin2:

He sticks to humans like glue and he's a lap bunny. He was SO sweet and so adoptable by pretty much anybody, I had to get him out of here before I kept him! 

He's now being fostered by one of the girls from the Capers whole food market who was helping supply everybunny with veggies. 

I've now got two much harder to love rabbits, Dee Dee and Cole. 

They are VERY shy but settling in nicely as long as they have their cardboard box for a sanctuary. 

Pics to follow. 

here's their VRRA listing.

http://www.vrra.org/wp-beta1/?p=738


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 19, 2010)

he looks just like our Theodore (Ted). Wish we were closer.


----------



## Autumnstorm (Aug 25, 2010)

Cute rabbit! I'm glad he found a home :yahoo:


----------

